# Are there jobs for Plumbers/Air Con Engineers in Cyprus?



## Okean (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi,

I'm a bit of a newbee here in Forum World... so please bear with me.

I'm a qualified plumber, who is fully trained in Solar and Air Con... I'm looking to move to Cyprus, but don't want to give up the client base here if the work is not available in Cyprus.

Does anyone know what sort of income a self employed plumber could get (or even employed)?

Ideally, we (wife and child of 9 months) would like to move to Paphos for a better life. My wife is currently a marketing manager for the NHS, but if we move she'd do anything (or nothing if I get paid enough ).

Any information is gladly received.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I am quite sure that there would be work available in your field, in fact I think there was an advert in one of the English Language newspapers recently for work at the new Larnaca airport. However your wages would not be anything like those in the UK and nor would your wife's. A plumber working for a friend told me he was earning €6 per hour.

But then you have to contrast the low earnings with the low cost of living which has been discussed elsewhere on this forum. Its a fine balance - getting rich v a better quality of life. For me, I'd rather struggle and have the quality of life anytime... money doesn't buy happiness!


----------



## Okean (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the speedy response.... It's all scary stuff!

Truth is that money is not everything, but but it counts for something and adds to the quality of our lives in general.

Thanks again

Craig


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You would earn a lot more if you were self employed than if you were employed.
Solar and aircon are of course very big business over here so you should have no trouble building up a client base.
My advice would be to get a job and then spend some time doing some research into the local market before setting up in business for yourself.
Until you get your business up and running your wife would easily find employment with her background to help out.


Regards Veronica


----------



## Okean (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Veronica,

Thanks for coming back to my feed. Great advice.

I think we may have to do a couple of months scoping the areas before we come to stay for real.

My wifes only fear is that she'll need to know greek to get a job in marketing again. I told her to try hotels... maybe for an events organiser... any thoughts if this is feasible?

Thanks again,

Craig


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Okean said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> Thanks for coming back to my feed. Great advice.
> 
> ...


There is no need to be able to speak Greek as most Cypriots speak English and hotels etc have multinational staff. Also there are many opportunities for people with experience as long as you accept that you will not earn as much as you would for similar work in the UK.
This is a great place to bring up children, and I am sure you will not regret it if you move here as longas you do your homework before you come.
Good luck.

Veronica


----------

